# Good pitches to get a 1k rental loan



## Anonymous067 (Feb 12, 2009)

What are some good pitches to get 1k from the finance department to rent wireless for the play next summer?

We do have 6 VHF systems, but don't work very well, drop out, bad audio quality, etc etc.


----------



## cdub260 (Feb 13, 2009)

When I need to convince the powers that be that I need something, I do a written proposal detailing what we are currently doing or using. This includes information on what problems there are with our current process or equipment and how what I'm asking for will address those problems. I also try to include projected costs and if appropriate, install time. The real challenge here is making a proposal detailed enough to fully encompass my reasoning in asking for whatever I'm asking for, while at the same time keeping it simple enough that my 96 year old grandmother can understand it. About 90% of the time I get what I want when I do this.


----------



## museav (Feb 13, 2009)

I probably should know from past posts, but what is the application and situation? The approaches for a public school, for profit theatre group or church may differ, but in any case I have always had the best luck with two things:

Showing the potential value of the request. Showing that the request has a value beyond just being new equipment usually helps. What potential problems would it address and what possible benefits would it offer?
Making it clear that what you propose is a well thought out and effective solution. The last time I helped a client go to their school administration with a budget request, they later noted that our showing that we had invested a lot of time and effort in assessing numerous options and had good reasons for the specific solutions and equipment proposed went a long way in their approving the funding.


----------



## derekleffew (Feb 13, 2009)

Moving this thread into the Theatre Management and Development area, as it seems to be more about fundraising than physical plants.


----------

